# Steroids / Gains / Apetite



## Palko (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello, first of all i was training naturally. About for years, i decided to take steroids. So i plan my diet, stack and rest of the things.
Then i started juicing, from the start i haven't noticed anything. As days passed i started to gain weight (so far i am week on gear (nandrolone + test prop)) I gaineed 3kgs. The thing is i am loosing my apetite, today i had legs day. I really pushed it to the max, after 15minutes i had to puke. Now i have no apetite for food. Did anyone have simptoms like i do? Wtf is going on>


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

You're probably gonna freak out.

Then you're probably gonna die.

P.S.  I've only been a Doctor for about 2 years.


----------



## Palko (Feb 8, 2015)

I am just worried why i have no apetite, cause 10 days ago i could eat 5k cal, now only half of that.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

That's life.  Eating 5k CLEAN calories is no easy task.  Eating a HUGE breakfast... until I almost puke, seems to help my appetite throughout the day.  Try 1.5 cups of grits and 10 egg whites.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 8, 2015)

are you trying to bulk or what why did you choose test prop with deca ? what is your goal how many cycles have you ran ETC.what kind of AI are you taking how many mgs. of the compounds your using


----------



## Paolos (Feb 8, 2015)

Please provide a complete background Age, total years training, goals, diet in detail and we can give you an idea of what to do.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

Info via the chat:

170lbs
25 years old
5000k intake

This is his first injection today.  He has puked and lost his appetite.


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Okay let me write all the things down. I am doing a bulk cycle obviously. My age is 25, 172 / 68kgs bf arround 13%. 

Here is exapmle of my diet


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rip op........


----------



## Paolos (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> Info via the chat:
> 
> 170lbs
> 25 years old
> ...



Calories are more than fine if its accurate. I would recommend he keeps a log or uses an on line tool to track tract it.
I write everything down and my daily diet is laid out in advance just so I know what to buy when shopping. 
5K in calories is a lot of food especially if its real food and not weight gainers. Nothing better than REAL FOOD!

A good starting point is 80/80/20 for the Macros and this can change based on your goal.

My guess on the puking is just a hard ass workout. I've felt like I was going to blow chunks before but never did. 

Good luck and welcome to the group


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

No no no, it wasn't the first day of my callorie input. You're wrong, and i have puked today. I'ts been 10 days anyways.

Another note, im running deca 200mg e5day + 100mg Test Prop eod.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Calories are more than fine if its accurate. I would recommend he keeps a log or uses an on line tool to track tract it.
> I write everything down and my daily diet is laid out in advance just so I know what to buy when shopping.
> 5K in calories is a lot of food especially if its real food and not weight gainers. Nothing better than REAL FOOD!
> 
> ...



Do you mean 40/40/20?  In my opinion 5k CLEAN cals is well in excess at 170 lbs and without a gainer (as you stated).  I think he would most likely gain at 3500 for the duration, if not all, of his cycle.

4750 cals is ton.

Good job though, lol.


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Calories are more than fine if its accurate. I would recommend he keeps a log or uses an on line tool to track tract it.
> I write everything down and my daily diet is laid out in advance just so I know what to buy when shopping.
> 5K in calories is a lot of food especially if its real food and not weight gainers. Nothing better than REAL FOOD!
> 
> ...



Paolos, i was squating. Then i hit the legpress, doing 30 reps a set. 10reps then my spot partner adds weight, and again for 20 more reps the same thing. 5 Series of this. And i wen't to puke. It's not the first time i do this kind of training, i really kill myself.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

Palko said:


> No no no, it wasn't the first day of my callorie input. You're wrong, and i have puked today. I'ts been 10 days anyways.
> 
> Another note, im running deca 200mg e5day + 100mg Test Prop eod.



So this wasn't your first injection today?


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> So this wasn't your first injection today?



My injection was 29th jan


----------



## Paolos (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> Do you mean 40/40/20?  In my opinion 5k CLEAN cals is well in excess at 170 lbs and without a gainer (as you stated).  I think he would most likely gain at 3500 for the duration, if not all, of his cycle.
> 
> 4750 cals is ton.
> 
> Good job though, lol.



Yeah fingers got ahead of my brain sorry 40/40/20. 5000K is definitely heavy I would think he would be making crazy gains on the scale and a good portion
may be fat based on his activity level. 

I'm 230# and lean bulking on 4500 + or - calories a day and gaining about 1/2 lb a week. Some weeks nothing and some weeks 1.5 lbs but it averages out around
.5 lbs a week. I do fasting cardio 3x a week for 30 minutes B4 my 1st meal than I hit the gym. I have an office job so I don't burn many calories during the day.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 9, 2015)

Palko how many weeks in are you on this cycle? You may have already said it if so I missed it sorry.


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Palko how many weeks in are you on this cycle? You may have already said it if so I missed it sorry.



My first pin was 29th jan so its almost two weeks


----------



## Paolos (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you mixing long and short esters by design?


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Are you mixing long and short esters by design?



By design you mean same lab? (I mix long and short, as listed Nandrolone Deca and Test P)


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Small update, my apetite is back!!  I feel happy, gonna hit the gym in the morning. :O


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Palko (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, i hope gains will continue.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Palko said:


> Paolos, i was squating. Then i hit the legpress, doing 30 reps a set. 10reps then my spot partner adds weight, and again for 20 more reps the same thing. 5 Series of this. And i wen't to puke. It's not the first time i do this kind of training, i really kill myself.



You may exert a lot of effort doing this but the intensity is seriously lacking. If you can do 30reps without rest use more weight. Also with your stats it's highly likely 5000cals is way too much for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

Palko  this is why first cycles should be test only. No deca. This way you know how you react to test. Next cycle add deca and when new and different stuff happens like loss of appetite you can adjust the cycle.


----------



## Palko (Feb 11, 2015)

Okay, good news. Scale is moving up from day to day. Recently i broke 1 amp of Test P (Now i have no clue what im gonna do) I shrinked my callories, aswell im gonna shrink carbs and fats. I think i am gaining too much, arround 0.5kg a day if not more..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2015)

Palko said:


> Okay, good news. Scale is moving up from day to day. Recently i broke 1 amp of Test P (Now i have no clue what im gonna do) I shrinked my callories, aswell im gonna shrink carbs and fats. I think i am gaining too much, arround 0.5kg a day if not more..


You broke an amp?

There must be punishment!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2015)

Breaking amps is soooo 2002.

Welcome to the Jungle Noob. Wake Up! Time to Die.


----------



## Palko (Feb 11, 2015)

Palko said:


> Okay, good news. Scale is moving up from day to day. Recently i broke 1 amp of Test P (Now i have no clue what im gonna do) I shrinked my callories, aswell im gonna shrink carbs and fats. I think i am gaining too much, arround 0.5kg a day if not more..





PillarofBalance said:


> You broke an amp?
> 
> There must be punishment!!!




Breaking amp is the punishment!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2015)

Palko said:


> Breaking amp is the punishment!


True but there must be punitive damages or some kind of repentance.

Say 10 hail Mary's then go outside turn around three times and spit. That should rid you of the bad spirits.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 12, 2015)

Palko said:


> I shrinked my callories, aswell im gonna shrink carbs and fats.



.......... hmm


----------



## Palko (Feb 13, 2015)

i dont pray


----------

